

OpenFlights - fauria
http://www.openflights.org/data.html

======
jpatokal
Creator of the site here: wow, did not expect to see this on Hacker News,
especially since it's been _years_ since I made any significant changes. But
if you have any questions, ask away!

Server's buckling under the load, so if you just want the data, you can get it
straight off SourceForge:
[https://sourceforge.net/p/openflights/code/HEAD/tree/openfli...](https://sourceforge.net/p/openflights/code/HEAD/tree/openflights/data/)
(yes, I'm planning to finally migrate to GitHub, thank you for asking)

The blog has a lot of background about what this is and how it came to be:
[http://openflights.org/blog/](http://openflights.org/blog/)

And if you'd like to see airline schedule data, especially to the point of
being willing to pay money for it, I'd be much obliged if you could fill out
this form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1KadfmOED90LHtUEOxA2oYW9nrN9...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1KadfmOED90LHtUEOxA2oYW9nrN9ibqkz0oRVVogxM8A/viewform)

~~~
xcooper
Hello Jani,

if you are interested not only in schedule, but also availability and pricing
data for 55+ European and Middle-Eastern low-cost airlines, let me know.

At [http://www.azair.com](http://www.azair.com), we use it to allow our users
(for free) to: a) combine different carriers (up to 3 changes en route) search
by region (from: Scandinavia, to: Mediterranean, or: Anywhere) b) query long
time spans (August-March) c) use very specific queries (only week-ends, depart
after 9am, etc.) d) search 55+ carriers (European and Middle-eastern) e) get
replies really fast

We also have a B2B XML/JSON API for both flight search and real-time
availability+pricing, alas that is not for free.

Also, we tweet daily tips for return flights under €50 at
[http://www.twitter.com/AZairBot](http://www.twitter.com/AZairBot)

Let me know what you think

Tom

------
bobowzki
"The data is ISO 8859-1 (Latin-1) encoded, with no special characters."

This should not happen in 2014.

~~~
yrro
Wouldn't 'no special characters' mean that the data is really simple ASCII?

------
freework
Another source for aviation data:
[http://ourairports.com/data/](http://ourairports.com/data/)

~~~
jpatokal
This is one of the sources for the airport data on OpenFlights, although OF's
data set is (intentionally) heavily filtered to formally recognized airports
with IATA/ICAO codes. OurAirports is _very_ inclusive and has all sorts of
helipads, bush landing strips etc that are of use to pilots, but not so much
for our audience of commercial flight passengers and crew.

